# 0190833625



## Veruschka (22 Oktober 2003)

Hallo Gast,

Überprüfe bitte deine Angaben. "von 0.48-0.58uhr " Das sind 10 Minuten.
Bei einer 0190-8 Nummer wird mit € 1,84/ min abgerechnet.

Veruschka


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

War vorhin der GAST
die genauen Daten sind:
30.09. 
00:48:27 - 00:59:00
Tarifeinheiten - Preis pro Minute 
1770
Nettobetrag
94,3410
------------------------------------
sind diese 01908... nummern auch also normale Telefonnummern vertreten oder nur als dialer???


----------



## sascha (22 Oktober 2003)

@Le_fix

0190833625: 

KomTel GmbH
Kommunikations- und
Informationsdienste
Nordstraße 2

24937 Flensburg   

Stand:10/22/2003


----------



## Veruschka (22 Oktober 2003)

@ Le_Fix

Die Verbindungsdauer ist nicht korrekt. Dir wurden 1770 Tarifeinheiten berechnet. Eine Tarifeinheit ( bei 0190-8 ) beträgt Netto 0,0533 je angefangene 2 Sekunden. Ergibt 3540 Sekunden oder 59 Minuten.

 Veruschka


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

upps ja stimmt. da hab ich was verwechselt. da steht obendrüber noch irgendwo DAUER und damit sind die 59 min. gemeint. Da war das ding also ne ganze stunde aktiv. während ich wohl im internet war.  Was mich trotzdem nicht milder stimmt dem gegenüber und trotzdem noch die frage offen ist, was ich nun tun kann?????


----------



## KatzenHai (22 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Le_Fix*



			
				Le_Fix schrieb:
			
		

> die genauen Daten sind:
> 30.09.
> 00:48:27 - 00:59:00





			
				Le_Fix schrieb:
			
		

> upps ja stimmt. da hab ich was verwechselt. da steht obendrüber noch irgendwo DAUER und damit sind die 59 min. gemeint.



Also warst du ab 12 vor eins für 59 Minuten online, ja?


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Das kommt mit den 94 Euronen ziemlich genau hin. Die Mwst. müsste dann allerdings noch hinzukommen.

Denken wir mal, dass der Gute bis zur Zwangstrennung zu 0190-Kosten gesurft hat.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

äh ja und??? bin halt oft online. Aber das is ja kein grund mich ab zu zocken! Oder auf was wollt ihr nu hinaus???


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Nee, wir wollen nur mal versuchen klarzustellen, was abgegangen ist! Du bist sicher nicht der erste, der sich darauf verlassen hat, dass er ganz normal online ist, während tatsächlich eine sauteure 0190-Verbindung stand.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Aber mal anders: Vielleicht habe ich ja was überlesen...

Wie kommst Du eigentlich darauf, dass es bei Deiner Einwahl der Selbstlöscher war?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

ich weis es nicht genau ob es einer von den selbtslöschern ist, weil die temp-datei bei mir auch nicht existiert Aber diese nummer hat aber die Type nummer, die hier erwähnt wird, die 0190-*8* und deshalb bin ich darauf gekommen. Zudem war auch auf meinem Rechner keine dialersignatur(software) mehr auffindbar. hatte mal einen direkt ersichtlichen webdialer drauf. Der konnte aber zum glück durch firewall keinen schaden anstellen. Egal. ist jetzt nicht das thema. hm ... kein plan wie weiter???


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Hmm....0190-8....davon gibt es unendlich viele. Und eigentlich passt die von Dir genannte irgendwie so gar nicht in das Schema der durch den SL gewählten Nummern. Du bist höchstwahrscheinlich irgendeinem Dialer aufgesessen, aber ich denke nicht, dass es dieser in diesem Thread besprochene ist.

Was hast Du denn bisher angestellt, um den Fiesling zu finden?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

da ich von der ganzen geschichte nicht viel plan hab und die rechnung erst seit montag vorliegt, noch nicht viel. Erstmal so das übliche. Registrieinträge geprüft, antidailersoftware, antivir und so weiter. bin zwar auch fündig geworden. Aber die ergebnisse haben den Daten nach nix miteinander zutun. Die gefunden einträge sind vom 2.10 und konnten wie gesagt eigentlich auch keine schaden anrichten. Dann halt noch der anhaltspunkt mit der Temp-datei, war aber eben auch ne sackgasse. Es gibt auch allgemein keine einträge und hinweise für den 30.09. auf meinem rechner. Ist echt vehext und wieder ne sackgasse.


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht sollte einer der Mods den Le_Fix-Teil dieses Threads abtrennen und einen separaten Thread draus machen. Mit dem eigentlichen Thread-Thema hat es hier wahrscheinlich nichts mehr zu tun.

Zunächst mal, um einen möglichen Irrtum aufzuklären:

Du schreibst, dass Du Dialer gefunden hättest, die sich wegen Deiner Firewall nicht einwählen konnten. Dazu sei gesagt, dass eine Firewall *nicht gegen Dialer* schützt.
Und auch ein Virenschutz ist nicht unbedingt das Richtige!
Ein spezielles Dialerschutzprogramm wie YAW oder 0190-Warner ist hingegen eigens für diesen Zweck vorgesehen und bietet einen, wenn auch nicht 100%igen, Grundschutz.
Mit Letzteren kann man schon etwas werden, wenn es um die Suche nach Dialern geht.
Ich bevorzuge allerdings ein geniales Progrämmchen namens Spybot S&D, dass unter http://www.safer-networking.org/ abzugreifen ist. Es sucht allerdings nicht nur Dialer, sondern auch jede Menge anderer kleiner Fieslinge und Ungereimtheiten im Betriebssystem. Wichtig vor dem Einsatz: Unbedingt aus dem Programm heraus updaten.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## virenscanner (22 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte einer der Mods den Le_Fix-Teil dieses Threads abtrennen und einen separaten Thread draus machen.


Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl....


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Aha, Abtrennung des Themas schon geschehen. Ihr seid ja fix, Jungs!

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

Ja gut das das nicht der 100%ige schutz ist, war und ist mir klar. und der eine hat mit dem andern nix zutun. Aber wie kann ich nu rausfinden. wie wann wo der gesuchte dialer sich bei mir eingeloggt hatte. Wie find ich das raus das der auf dem Rechner war. Ich brauch ja irgendein beweis oder nich? Was kann ich denn nun machen :bigcry:


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Eine Firewall und/oder ein Virenscanner sind gar kein Schutz. Das nur mal so, um künftig Verdruss zu vermeiden.

Haste nun mal Spybot ausprobiert?

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @Le_fix
> 
> 0190833625:
> 
> ...



hehe das ist ja mal ein anhaltspunkt!!! Danke
Woher weist du das? Auch schon erfahrungen mit denen gemacht??? Wenn "ja", welche???


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

KomTel ist ein Festnetz-Provider in Schleswig-Holstein. der unter anderem auch 0190-Nummern hostet. So auch die von Dir genannte 0190833625. KomTel selbst vermietet diese Nummer weiter.

KomTel hat nach einigem Trouble im vorletzten Jahr anscheinend die Kurve gekriegt und fällt eher nicht dumm auf. Dass sie hin und wieder dennoch namentlich auftauchen, liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Bei den Unmengen der 0190-Nummern gibt es auch mal hin und wieder Zoff. Nach meinem Wissen sind die auf Anfragen hin recht zugänglich.

Bin übrigens selbst Festnetzkunde dort.

http://www.komtel.net

Dort findest Du auch entsprechende Telefonnummern und Kontaktadressen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Firewall und/oder ein Virenscanner sind gar kein Schutz. Das nur mal so, um künftig Verdruss zu vermeiden.
> 
> Haste nun mal Spybot ausprobiert?
> 
> ...



die 3,5MB von spybot sind ganz schön hart für meine analoge verbindung. Da sitz ich ewig. werds mal testen wenn ich mal wieder in den DSL genuss komme


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Und ich dachte, Du wolltest den Dialer finden?

Ach ja, woher Sascha weiß, dass die Nummer von KomTel ist?

Einfach mal nachgesehen in der Suchmaschine der RegTP:

http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno.asp

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> KomTel ist ein Festnetz-Provider in Schleswig-Holstein. der unter anderem auch 0190-Nummern hostet. So auch die von Dir genannte 0190833625. KomTel selbst vermietet diese Nummer weiter.
> 
> KomTel hat nach einigem Trouble im vorletzten Jahr anscheinend die Kurve gekriegt und fällt eher nicht dumm auf. Dass sie hin und wieder dennoch namentlich auftauchen, liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Bei den Unmengen der 0190-Nummern gibt es auch mal hin und wieder Zoff. Nach meinem Wissen sind die auf Anfragen hin recht zugänglich.
> 
> ...




Also diese ominöse wird also von denen weitervermietet, als festnetzbetreiber. Die mieter dieser nummer loggen sich dann per dialer sozusagen über die telekom bei mir ein und treiben dann meine gebühren in die höhe.  Hab ich das richtig verstanden???


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich dachte, Du wolltest den Dialer finden?
> 
> Ach ja, woher Sascha weiß, dass die Nummer von KomTel ist?
> 
> ...



gut zu wissen. Und du meinst dieses Spybot könnte mir noch daten zu diesem dialer auf meinem rechner finden auch wenn der schon gelöscht wurde


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Naja, gaaanz so ist das nicht. Da loggt sich keiner bei Dir ein. Also:

Du bekommst - wie auch immer - ein Progrämmchen auf Deinen Rechner, den Dialer. Ob das nun freiwillig oder ungewollt, wollen wir mal dahingestellt sein lassen. Dieser Dialer macht simpel nichts anderes als eine Nummer zu wählen, die ihm einprogrammiert ist. Wenn es zu einer Einwahl gekommen ist, werden eben Gebühren fällig, die KomTel bei Deinem Festnetzanbieter (Telekom??) in Rechnung stellt. Und dieser gibt die Kosten dann in Deiner T-Rechnung an Dich weiter.

Wenn Du zahlst, zahlt Dein Festnetzanbieter an KomTel und KomTel an den Betreiber der Nummer.

Nachtrag: Zu Spybot!
Versuch es mal. Schaden kann es nicht, einmal abgesehen von einer längeren Downloadzeit. Denke aber daran, vor der Benutzung ein Update zu machen. Aber erschrick nicht, was Spybot sonst noch alles auf Deinem Rechner findet. Für viele ist Spybot der Auslöser, endlich mal etwas für die Online-Sicherheit zu tun, denn zumindest beim Ersteinsatz werden die meisten Nutzer erstmal blass, wenn sie sehen, wieviel Spyware, Dialer und Ungereimtheiten auf ihrer Festplatte wirklich zuhause sind.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

Also geh ich jetz bei der Telekom gegen die Rechnung in Widerspruch und frag mal dezent bei der KomTel nach was da los is. Oder wie kann ich das am besten anstellen. Wie siehts dann eigentlich mit der beweisführung aus. Ich mein bis jetzt hab ich ja anscheinend den hut auf. find ja nix mehr aufm rechner von dem ding. Muss sich da die Telekom kümmern oder die KomTel???? :roll:


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

Letztendlich ist KomTel die Ansprechadresse, die Dir den eigentlichen Betreiber nennen kann. Aber zunächst einmal müsstest Du der Telekom-Rechnung widersprechen, damit die auf das Inkasso verzichten. Wichtig dabei ist, dass Du explizit angibst, welche Rechnungspositionen Du nicht zahlst.

Aber bevor Du in Widespruch gehst, solltest Du wirklich alle Möglichkeiten ausschließen, dass die Einwahl nicht vielleicht auf eine andere Weise zustande gekommen ist, z.B. durch manuelle Einwahl durch ein Familienmitglied etc.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Le_Fix (22 Oktober 2003)

alles klar das werd ich dann mal machen. aber wie kann ich dann weiter vorgehn. irgendwie muss ich das dann ja belangen. Wenn ich in wiederspruch gehe und prüfung fordere, müsste die telekom dem ja auch nach gehen oder.
Ach und wo nochmal war das mit dem spybot. find das post ni mehr mit dem link. bin wohl blind


----------



## Dino (22 Oktober 2003)

http://www.safer-networking.org/

Bitte nicht das Updaten vergessen. Das geht aus dem Programm heraus.

Und zum Thema Telekom:
Die haben eigentlich mit der ganzen Sache nichts mehr zu tun, wenn Du der Rechnungsposition widersprochen hast. Die müssen auch nicht weiter nachforschen. Im Prinzip geben die nur die KomTel-Rechnung weiter und das war's für die.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

Hi Le-Fix,

die Nummer 0190-833625 müsste eine Nummer der Telekom sein. In diesem Fall musst Du dich dann auch mit Telekom auseinandersetzten.

Unter dialerschutz.de findest Du die Vorgehensweise als geschädigter, u. a. auch ein Musterschreiben für den Einspruch der Rechnung. Speziell bei der Telekom solltest Du den Einspruch per Einschreiben am besten mit Rückschein verschicken. 

Lass den Rechnungsbetrag zurückbuchen, überweise aber die unstrittigen Gebühren. Differenziere in dem Schreiben an die Telekom genau, welcher Betrag strittig und welcher ok ist. Der Betrag muss mindestens den Durchschnittsbetrag der letzten 6 Abrechnungen entsprechen.

"Meinen" selbstlöschenden Dialer habe ich eher per Zufall gefunden. Er hatte nicht die Endung .temp sondern war unter C:Windows als 1300.exe zu finden. Eine andere Dialer-Datei hat sich ganz frech als auto.exe in einen Ordner mit dem Namen "Dialer" (!) eingenistet. Vielleicht hilft Dir das was.

Gruss 
Froggi  
[/url]


----------



## Veruschka (23 Oktober 2003)

@ Le_Fix

Schau dir mal in dem Link den 3 Beirag vom erlauchten Mitglied Jurist an. Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. :lol: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3050&highlight=%A7+15+tkv

Das mit dem Durchschnittsbetrag der letzten 6 Monate kannst Du momentan außer Acht lassen. Wird erst interessant wenn Dir die Telekom mit einer Telefonsperre droht. Die Telekom ist dein Ansprechpartner, sie ist es auch die Geld von Dir will. Die Telekom hat die Verbindung von der Komtel als Vorleistung eingekauft und an dich weiter veräußert. Die Komtel wird Dir lediglich mitteilen an wen sie die Mehrwertnummer vermietet hat.

Welches Betriebssystem benutzt Du? Ab Windows 2000/ NT logt das System Protokolle mit.
Systemsteuerung / Veraltung/ Ereignisanzeige
Ein anderer Weg:
Lass den Computer mal nach den Daten suchen die er am 30.09 angelegt hat.

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

@ Le_Fix

Direkter Link zu meinem Beitrag: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=28884#28884


und hier etwas ausführlicher: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=29003#29003


----------



## Veruschka (23 Oktober 2003)

*Direkter Link*

Hallo Jurist,

Lass mich nicht dumm sterben.
Wie "linke" ich direkt? :-? 

Danke Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

Im Posting oben links auf das Symbol links neben "erstellt".

Rechte Maus-Taste drücken, dann Verknüpfung kopieren 

Kopierte Verknüpfung dann an der gewünschten Stelle einfügen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Eigener Begriff*

Ein letzte Frage noch:
Wie gebe ich dem Link einen "eigenen Begriff"? :-? 

Veruschka


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Eigener Begriff*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ein letzte Frage noch:
> Wie gebe ich dem Link einen "eigenen Begriff"? :-?
> 
> Veruschka





Da müssen andere antworten.


----------



## virenscanner (23 Oktober 2003)

@Veruschka
Meinst Du dies hier? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/faq.php?mode=bbcode#8


----------



## Veruschka (23 Oktober 2003)

JA, das meinte ich damit  

Danke Veruschka


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> @ Le_Fix
> 
> Schau dir mal in dem Link den 3 Beirag vom erlauchten Mitglied Jurist an. Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen. :lol:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3050&highlight=%A7+15+tkv
> ...



hab kurz vorher xp installiert.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

also wie ich jetzt vorgehe weis ich nun. dank euch. eine frage noch:
ein freund hat mir wenn ich die rechnung nicht bezahle, schicken die mir ne mahnung und lassen die fremdanbieterposten aus der rechnung raus und fordern nur den hauseignen betrag. Demzufolge müsste sich der fremdanbieter dann direkt in mich mit ihrer forderung an mich wenden und den betrag gegebenfalls einklagen. Und wenn sie klagen würden, müssten die die Beweisführung durchführen. Da ihr dialer aber eine zuwiderhandlung ist, und die selbst das wissen, werden sie es vielleicht nicht drauf an kommen lassen und sich die kosten sparen. Hat da jemand schon was gehört ob das der Fall wäre oder gar selbst erlebt????


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

also wie ich jetzt vorgehe weis ich nun. dank euch. eine frage noch: 
ein freund hat mir erzählt, wenn ich die rechnung nicht bezahle, schicken die mir ne mahnung und lassen die fremdanbieterposten aus der rechnung raus und fordern nur den hauseignen betrag. Demzufolge müsste sich der fremdanbieter dann direkt in mich mit ihrer forderung an mich wenden und den betrag gegebenfalls einklagen. Und wenn sie klagen würden, müssten die die Beweisführung durchführen. Da ihr dialer aber eine zuwiderhandlung ist, und die selbst das wissen, werden sie es vielleicht nicht drauf an kommen lassen und sich die kosten sparen. Hat da jemand schon was gehört ob das der Fall wäre oder gar selbst erlebt????

NACHTRAG: mich hatts grad rausgehaun


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

Zeigt die ereignisanzeige in der systemverwaltung komplett alle vorgänge und überschreiben die sich nach einer bestimmten zeit automatisch?
Wie weit kann ich eine dialer an meinem eigenen rechner zurückverfolgen. und was gibt es alles für möglichkeiten/manuell (außer direkte suchmaschinschen oder software)? Das mal auf eine blick zu wissen wäre echt günstig. Vielleicht gibts hier ja auch irgendwo schon nen Thread/Post dazu?! WO???


----------



## Torian (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Le_Fix*



			
				Le_Fix schrieb:
			
		

> also wie ich jetzt vorgehe weis ich nun. dank euch. eine frage noch:
> ein freund hat mir erzählt, wenn ich die rechnung nicht bezahle, schicken die mir ne mahnung und lassen die fremdanbieterposten aus der rechnung raus und fordern nur den hauseignen betrag. Demzufolge müsste sich der fremdanbieter dann direkt in mich mit ihrer forderung an mich wenden und den betrag gegebenfalls einklagen.


Wenn die 0190-Nummer von z.B. dtms gemietet wurde, so wird die Telekom dich nicht weiter deswegen anmahnen und du wirst dich mit der dtms austauschen müssen. Richtig.
In diesem Fall aber hat die Telekom selbst die Nummer angemietet und weitervermietet. Die Telekom wird deshalb das Inkasso eintreiben.


			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Die Telekom ist dein Ansprechpartner, sie ist es auch die Geld von Dir will. Die Telekom hat die Verbindung von der Komtel als Vorleistung eingekauft und an dich weiter veräußert. Die Komtel wird Dir lediglich mitteilen an wen sie die Mehrwertnummer vermietet hat.


Im übrigen solltest du die unstrittigen Posten (achte auf die Märchensteuer) überweisen mit einer Anmerkung wie z.B. -ohne Komtel- ohne erst auf die Mahnung zu warten. Das ist schon 'richtiger'.



			
				Le_Fix schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn sie klagen würden, müssten die die Beweisführung durchführen. Da ihr dialer aber eine zuwiderhandlung ist, und die selbst das wissen, werden sie es vielleicht nicht drauf an kommen lassen und sich die kosten sparen. Hat da jemand schon was gehört ob das der Fall wäre oder gar selbst erlebt????


Jain
Im Telefongewerbe gibt es den sogenannten "Anscheinsbeweis", dass die Telekomikerfirma im Recht ist. Du musst also beweisen, dass du beschissen wurdest/die Kosten nicht verursacht haben kannst.
Aber: Gerichte und das BSI haben erkannt, dass es heutzutage Manipulationsmöglichkeiten gibt. Wenn du mit der "Beweislastumkehr im Prozess" Teil 1-3 argumentierst (siehe http://forum.webmart.de/wmforum.cfm?id=1461578 ) so muss die Gegenseite dir Nachweisen, dass dein Dialer rechtskonform war und du dich willentlich verbunden hast.
Auf der Seite gibt es auch noch andere Threads mit Anmerkungen zu der Beweislastumkehr.

Prozesse gibt es eher selten, die auf www.dialerundrecht.de veröffentlichten Urteile waren in letzter Zeit alle Verbraucherfreundlich.
In letzter Zeit liest man auch manchmal von gerichtliche Mahnungen, die allerdings nach einem Widerspruch des Geschädigten fallengelassen wurden.

Mit der Ereignisanzeige kenne ich mich leider nicht aus.

Torian


----------



## Der Jurist (23 Oktober 2003)

Beweislastumkehr auf einen Blick:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2545


----------



## Anonymous (23 Oktober 2003)

*Ereignisanzeige*

Die Ereignisanzeige "überschreibt" sich in der Tat nach einiger Zeit wieder. 
Die Dauer kann eingestellt werden und ist teilweise von der Zahl der protokollierten Ereignisse abhängig. 
Zu finden ist die Ereignisanzeige unter Systemverwaltung - Ereignisanzeige.

Dort kann auch eingestellt werden nach welcher Dauer bzw. Dateigröße diese wieder überschrieben werden soll.

Allerdings darf man sich von der Ereignisanzeige keine Wunder erwarten, sie ist hauptsächlich zur unterstützenden Auswertung nützlich.

Zusätlich zur Ereignisanzeige ist es auch immer eine gute Idee die Festplatte nach diversen Logfiles (meist im Windowsverzeichnis) zu durchsuchen, diese können oft wertvolle Rückschlüsse liefern.

Insbesondere Modemlogfiles (auch unter älteren Windowsversionen ab Win95) liefern oft wertvolle Daten wann eine Verbindung stattfand und wie lange diese dauert.

Leider wurde ab Win98 die Protokollierung der gerufenen Nummer entfernt (aus Datenschutgründen), statt der Nummer ist für jede Stelle der Nummer ein Rautenzeichen.


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*

Ich hab hier mal noch die einträge aus der ereignissanzeige meines rechners mit ablaufdokumentation. 
------------------------------------------------------------ 
... Aus der Ereignisanzeige der Systemverwaltung meines Computers geht hervor, das ich am 29.09. um 22:11 Uhr über den SmartSurfer2000 mit Arcor – Spartarif (ca. 0,7 Cent/Min.) eine Verbindung ins Internet aufnahm *(Ereignisanzeige lautet: Der Benutzer "arcor-spar" hat eine Verbindung mit "SmartSurfer2000" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3"). *
00:46:55 Uhr wurde durch den Internet-Dialer die Verbindung ohne mein Zutun und Hinweise darauf abgebrochen*(Ereignisanzeige lautet: Die Verbindung mit "SmartSurfer2000", hergestellt durch den Benutzer "arcor-spar" unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3", wurde getrennt). *
Gleich darauf um 00:47:48 nahm dieser eine mir unbekannte Verbindung über die Einwahlnummer 0190833625xxx zu einem Preis von 1,599 EUR/Min.(Der genauso wenig ersichtlich war), siehe beschriebene Position auf ihrer Rechnung, 
*(Beschreibung des Vorfalls durch Ereignisanzeige lautet: Der Benutzer "gleb" hat eine Verbindung mit "Relax" hergestellt, unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3") *auf. 
Diese Verbindung wurde 01:46:23 Uhr durch den Dialer selbst getrennt, bei einer Verbindungsdauer von ca. 59 Minuten *(Ereignisanzeige lautet: Die Verbindung mit "Relax", hergestellt durch den Benutzer "gleb" unter Verwendung des Geräts "COM3", wurde getrennt).* 

Das ist ein auszug aus dem widerspruchsschreiben an die telekom. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Zwischen der ersten einwahl durch mich selbst und dem verbindungabruch durch den dialer, gibts einträge über diverse application pop ups 
wie zum bsp. - *(habe die homepage-angaben die in den anwenderpopups genannt werden, sicherheitshalber nicht vollständig angegeben, da die sonst als link erscheinen. Also nich wundern)*

Anwendungspopup: Nachrichtendienst : Nachricht von J.....22 an 145.254.79.195 am 29.09.2003 22:43:11 

du Ich mach in 5 minuten meine Webcam an 
und zieh mich dann davor nackt aus,wer sich ein Platz reservieren will ! 
kommt jetzt auf meine Homepage: 
htp:/ww.j.......bz 

*oder *

Anwendungspopup: Nachrichtendienst : Nachricht von c.....19 an 145.254.79.195 am 30.09.2003 00:28:49 

Hallo, 

hab mein neues Bild auf meiner Homepage, schau es dir 
mal an unter: htp:/ww.c......bz 

Schau dir es mal an und meld dich ! 

*Nr. 3 dann* 

Anwendungspopup: Nachrichtendienst : Nachricht von SUPPORT an 145.254.79.195 am 30.09.2003 00:39:52 



*** Achtung !!! Wichtiger Hinweis !!! *** 

Ihr Computer empfängt ungeschützt Nachrichten von fremden 
Internetusern! Um das zu verhindern gehen Sie bitte sofort auf: 

ww.s......cc [ bitte aufschreiben ! ] 

und downloaden Sie unsere neue Antispam und Schutz Software! 

*und kurz vor abbruch meiner gewählten verbindung noch dies *

Anwendungspopup: Nachrichtendienst : Nachricht von cl....22s an 145.254.79.195 am 30.09.2003 00:40:01 

hi, 

Ich suche ein hübschen Boy. Ein Bild von mir findest du 
auf meiner Homepage: htp:/ww.c.....bz 

Schaus dir mal an und meld dich ! 

*Mehr hab ich nicht gefunden!!!! *
Kann dies vielleicht die ursache für den dialer sein??? 

Eine Frage noch!!! 
Wie lässt sich eigentlich nachweisen, das der dialer von selbst im hintergrund gearbeitet hat ohne irgendwelche anfrage an den user oder auch nicht???


----------



## AmiRage (23 Oktober 2003)

Die PopUps des Nachrichtendienstes sind AFAIK ohne weiteres Zutun (manuelles Ansurfen der angegebenen Adressen) harmlos.

Am besten ist es sowieso, wenn Du den kompletten Nachrichtendienst abschaltest. Siehe u.a.:

http://www.dialerhilfe.de/spam/nachrichtendienst.php


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

Posting editiert , URLs gelöscht, siehe NUB , darüberhinaus ist es nicht sinnvoll unerfahrene 
User in Gefahr zu bringen, die URLs und ihre Ableger sind bestens bekannt 

tf


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

*Le_Fix*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Posting editiert , URLs gelöscht, siehe NUB , darüberhinaus ist es nicht sinnvoll unerfahrene
> User in Gefahr zu bringen, die URLs und ihre Ableger sind bestens bekannt
> 
> tf


hatte die urls deswegen auch geändert, das sie nicht als links dargestellt werden. wollte niemanden in gefahr bringen. sorry :roll:


----------



## technofreak (23 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Le_Fix*



			
				Le_Fix schrieb:
			
		

> hatte die urls deswegen auch geändert, das sie nicht als links dargestellt werden.
> wollte niemanden in Gefahr bringen. sorry



das ist leider nicht genug bei solch gefährlichen URLs , auf den Trichter, die URLs ausführbar zu ergänzen,
kommen dann doch ein paar Neugiernasen und dann ist das Geschrei groß "Wie konntet ihr!!!" 

tf


----------



## Le_Fix (23 Oktober 2003)

kommt nich mehr vor :holy: bin doch nurn mensch :holy:


----------

